# Pic uploads stall the browser



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 14, 2010)

For tast two days, pic uploads stall after a couple pics, and the forum won't give an error. Have to dump the post and start over.

Bearcarver mentioned the same issue, and he said if you "preview" after every couple of pics, you can back out of it if it stalls and come back to finish what ever you were posting without loosing the entire post and starting again from scratch.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## tom37 (Dec 14, 2010)

Been there, had the same thing happen to me a short time back. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I suspect my problem was the fact that my album as a ton of pics in it.

The album is completely and totally useless to me or any other member unless someone wants to wait 5 plus minutes for the thumbs to load. Then you click a thumb and only get to look at a tiny picture, unless you copy and past into a browser window.

If anyone has not experienced this phenom, go to my profile and click the album with the most pics in it and you will see what I mean.

I hate to sound like a complainer, but if the file size is gonna be there I think it would be nice to see the pics at there size, vs shrunken. And the slow loads are a drag.

The plus's are the fact that its awesome to be able load right from the computer. I really love that part.

I also LOVE the part where we do not have to resize before the load. I hate using PhotoBucket as it always seems to lock up on me. I realize there is other options for pic hosting but I really like the load and go that we have even if it is one at a time.


----------



## meateater (Dec 14, 2010)

I usually clear my cookies and all is well after that.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 14, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Been there, had the same thing happen to me a short time back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't save any to my albums in my profile any more...just the direct link from PB to upload to SMF. I have over 500 pics in my default album from back when there were issues with hudler/PB not hooking up correctly. It would take me days to sort out all the pics and separate into their respective alblum titles, so that probably won't happen. I figure the threads with q-views I've posted will tell the whole story alot better than if someone were just browsing through a pic folder and wondering how everything came together to the finish...without any story line or other member's responses, one can't help but to wonder.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 14, 2010)

meateater said:


> I usually clear my cookies and all is well after that.


I hadn't thought of that...I clear everything on my blackberry almost daily just to keep from wrapping up too much of the limited memory space, but my desktops have tons to spare.

I'll do that before I shut-down tonight and see what happens next weekend.

Thanks for the tip, brother!

Eric


----------



## meateater (Dec 14, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> meateater said:
> 
> 
> > I usually clear my cookies and all is well after that.
> ...


----------

